# Fry for Sale!!! Pics :)



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got some updated Pics of the fry. 

First I'll post the ones who have someone interested in them. Keep in mind that things might change so if your interested in any of them send me a PM because if for some reason the original person can't take them, they'll go to the second who was interested. If it says NFB next to the heading that means that that fish is NOT to go to anyone who is thinking of breeding them. In my opinon these are not breeding quality.

The multi male..NFB




































Light Bodied Marble Male...NFB



























Blurry but you can see the spread he's working with currently.










Turquoise Marble Male




























Blue Multi/MG female




































Yellow BF female.. NFB









Yellow BF Female #2











Now onto the guy and gals that haven't had any interest yet. 

Yellow Male..























































Marble Female.. really cute!



























Cellophane female (I think she used to have red fins :shock


















Yellow BF #3











There's also another Cello and another blue girl but I couldn't get clear pics of them. The poor blue girl got beat up and her anal is nipped. She has really nice finnage otherwise.

If your interested let me know. The price currently is $5 each unless they have NFB next to their name in which case they're free. Shipping will be the standard $15 Priority and $35 express for up to 6 fish (because they're small).

I'm hoping to ship out Mid-March (around the 17th) and on into April. If your interested at all or have any questions send me a PM! 

Oh.. and all babies come with a care package of 1 IAL and a baggie of NLS grow.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow they're looking REALLY good!

Looks like my future babies are looking really nice. That yellow male is stunning...So tempting lol. The marble female *is *really cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Which ones are mine?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cute pics, sorry not interested though...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Take the yellow male, Beat. He's beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

DQ.. You have the purple guy and either the 1st or 3rd Yellow female... you can pick either one but I had originally intended the 1st yellow girl for you because she tends to have SBD if she eats to much so she needs a little extra TLC.

Beat.. ya know you want that yellow guy   you find the room and maybe I can work out a pair deal for him and your yellow girly. I think he's gonna look really good once he matures a little. He's in the section next to the Turquoise boy and they always flare at each other through the divider.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> DQ.. You have the purple guy and either the 1st or 3rd Yellow female... you can pick either one but I had originally intended the 1st yellow girl for you because she tends to have SBD if she eats to much so she needs a little extra TLC.
> 
> Beat.. ya know you want that yellow guy   you find the room and maybe I can work out a pair deal for him and your yellow girly. I think he's gonna look really good once he matures a little. He's in the section next to the Turquoise boy and they always flare at each other through the divider.


I'll tell you what....If I sell most of my fry by March/April I'll take him too. ;-)
That way I'll pair him up with the yellow girl, the green MG girl with my MG SDet, and the turquoise with my little MG HM girl I have. Looks like I'll be doing lots of spawning this spring/summer LOL.

Glad to hear they're good flarers and that they're next to each other. Great way to stretch out those fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the purple guy the very first one? I'll take the first yellow female. I wish I could take both yellow girls and keep them together but that wouldn't work.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beat, you're going to be pretty busy! lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. the first one. He's sort of purpley in real life.. he's a lot like his father Bowie. He also might have a little marble in him, has some splotches of red. He's a cutey.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, he's very pretty! I love both of them.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh Jackie, I love that marble female. I think I can make room for her, as long as you don't care if she's not bred?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would actually PREFER most of them go to non breeding homes simply because I want them spoiled


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Purple... I want a purple betta SO BAD!!!!!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

cjayBetta said:


> Purple... I want a purple betta SO BAD!!!!!


I cant house anymore right now but when I can if you get a purple one... PM me RIGHT away  (Not to breed just to love, my fav color is purple)


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

The light & turq. male = amazing. I will have to think about it.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the yellow ones! I want one too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are the yellow ones as bright yellow in person as they are in the pics?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep.. how they look in the pics is pretty much how they look in real life except the Multi boy.. he's more purpley in real life where the pics make him a little more blue.

The two blue girls are hard to photograph but they are just gorgeous in real life. Very dark dark blue.

I've had a lot of interest so far so let me update with the fry who have for sure homes and the ones who have "maybe homes".

Dramaqueen is getting the multi boy and the 1st yellow girl.
Vaygirl is getting the marble girl.

Beat is getting the second yellow girl and the blue girl and may be getting the turquoise boy (if he doesn't I'm thinking of keeping him for myself).

On my other forum I have a member who is maybe getting the marble boy and another who is maybe getting the yellow boy.

I've had interest in a few other fish but until I get applications back from them (so I can better get to know what kind of situation the fish will be living in) the rest of the fry are still available.

Those are:
the third yellow girl who's a little hunchbacked
the cello girl who may be a marble
the cello girl who may be a boy (just not sure on that one)
the smaller blue girl.. (who I may keep if no one likes her.. she's really pretty)

I also want to say (because this has come up a couple times so far) that these fry are SMALL. Only the biggest ones are over an inch in body lenght. Most of the fry are right at 1in in body length or just over. They may or may not get big enough to breed so I'm looking for people who don't just want the fish to breed but also want them as pets.

So far the males do blow bubbles and some of the females are eggy but no one is showing any signs of breeding readiness when put next to each other.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll take your yellow girl if you can't find a home 

I love the yellows and she would look gorgeous in my 55gal sorority!

Edit: I really REALLY like that little girl


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't believe I'm getting a purple and a yellow. lol I've always wanted a yellow. And I love purple!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm excited for my first lil girlie! She's going to live in my 16 gallon with Endler's who are just about as big as she is. Maybe she'll think she's a guppy.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd love to adopt one of the NFB babies. by the time they're ready to ship, my 10 should be cycled, and i'll have a few tanks ready. :d they seem pretty popular, though. :3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. I'm pretty sure I have enough homes for all the babies... and then some! I'm so surprised at how many people want them. 

But hey! If you don't get one of mine Beat has some fry he needs to get rid of that are coming from the same lines and given a little TLC should be just as beautiful as my babies 

I'm hoping to MAYBE do a spawn this summer. I'll have to do a lot of early culling to keep the spawn small (no more than 30) but I might be able to do it. I'll just have to see how my stress levels are around then. If I do it'll be Lt. Dan (my shortfin MG) x Myrtle (my blue girly).


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's cause your babies are always so pretty, 1fish. :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

By summer I might be able to take a shortfin baby. We'll see.


----------

